# Building the CCP 3-6 oz Rod Conventional



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Looking at this blank for my Wintertime build. Fugi KW Corrosion Control guides (CCKWAG) Fugi TDPS trigger reel seat, and xflock shrinkwrap grips and Fugi butt cap.

Question: Would you use cork tape under the shrink wrap or not? Could I get away with size 20 vs 22 Fugi TDPS trigger reel seat?

Thanks

Sandcrab


----------



## clamdigger (Apr 30, 2020)

Sandcrab said:


> Looking at this blank for my Wintertime build. Fugi KW Corrosion Control guides (CCKWAG) Fugi TDPS trigger reel seat, and xflock shrinkwrap grips and Fugi butt cap.
> 
> Question: Would you use cork tape under the shrink wrap or not? Could I get away with size 20 vs 22 Fugi TDPS trigger reel seat?
> 
> ...


I've just built a CCP Gen 2 6-10 using shrink tubing directly on the blank [with a light coat of Pro-Coat under neath] and like it much better than other rods I've built with cork tape underneath. Light and very very sensitive. Just my observation.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

CD

Thanks. 

Sandcrab


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Shrink wrap does have a good look and it feels great in the hand...


----------



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2005)

sC,

Ive built 2 of those blanks in the past 2 years, for long distance pomps and mullets. Both were build with shrink tube shrunk directly to the blank (nothing underneath). Works/feels great. Thats how I do all of my rods with shrink tube, from trout rods to heavers....keeps it simply and light. Scott


----------



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2005)

SC, a few photos to help


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Scooter
Thanks. Did you build any conventional with a trigger grip? I'll be putting my Akios 656 Shuttle on this rod. I've found that for fishing the DE surf I really need rods in the 3-6 oz vice the 6-12 oz range. Heaver rods will still be in my lineup for fishing Assateague.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Sweet wraps! What size reel seat did you have to use - 20 or 22 trigger? Fugi?


----------



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2005)

SC, both were built with Fuji 22's trigger seats (I think all of Tommy's longer rods have 22 mm parallel butts). Both have Akios 555's on them. Doesn't get better for what I looking for!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks. 22mm Fugi trigger it is! The first rod I built was an Allstar 1265/2 with a trigger grip. I matched that up with my Abu 6500 CS Mag. Dam could that rod sling 2 oz metal!


----------



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2005)

Let me know if I can ever help further! Scott


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Scooter
I plan on using Fugi KW Corrosion Control guides (CCKWAG). Looking at 25-20-16-12-12-12-12-12-12 and 12 Tip for my Akios 656 Shuttle with 17 mono line.

What sizes did you end up using?


----------



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2005)

I used Fuji Alconites on the first one I built, sizes and spacing same/similar to what Tommy was using on the Gen 1 factory blank. Ive built a bunch of rods with the Alconites...theyre great! Guides were 30 - 25 - 20- 16- 12 -12-12

The 2nd one I built (Gen 1 blank also) I went with Fuji Titanium (black frame) with the slim SIC rings Stripper is the T2-RVSG, the rest of the guides are T2-KWSG...a big difference in how much lighter the built rod is. Guides were 16FH - 12M - 10M - 10- 10- 10 10- 10

I am sold on the Fuji titanium frames...they're expensive, but SO lite. Both of my current true heavers (CTS 1305 and 1306) are built with the Titanium Torzites, with the same/similar frame style as the 2nd CCP build described above.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Any problems with getting a 50# mono to 17# mono shocker knot through those 10's or tip size? 10 or 12 size tip?

Are those Fugi trigger reel seat solid black like the Japanese painted ones?

Thanks

Sandcrab


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Scooter

I looked at possibly using the Fugi T2 guides for my last rod build. They look great! How do you like them? Do they hold up well in the surf? 

In all reality. The Fugi SIC MN guides - while not the lightest guides around anymore - I used on my 10.5' All Star rod that I built in 2003 for fishing the jetty and surf have withstood the test of time.

I guess it all comes down to corrosion resistance and lightness...


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

To each their own. For me, shrink wrap handles all the way. I'd never bother with cork again, not needed and the SW durability is quite good and just a lot better than cork.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Scooter,

I thinking of going with the slim KW guides (CC Gunmetal SIC) in a 25-20-16-10-10-10-10-10 configuration vice the RV setup using the 12M and 10M guides.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Sandcrab said:


> Scooter,
> 
> I thinking of going with the slim KW guides (CC Gunmetal SIC) in a 25-20-16-10-10-10-10-10 configuration vice the RV setup using the 12M and 10M guides.


Hi Sandcrab,

You may want to take a look at Sea-Guide. They are starting to catch on with major manufacturers (St Croix, Shimano, Daiwa) by replacing Fuji and Alps guides. Top long distance casters (including the world champion) have started using SeaGuide.

The equivalent frame to a KW is a XQG (double foot) and the KL is XOG (single foot).
For stainless frames, Fuji uses 304 stainless while SeaGuide uses 316L and 304 stainless. 316L is low carbon and less corrosion. 

Many of their rings are silicon nitride (RS) and zirconia. Torzite is a form of silicon nitride. Zirconia is listed as LS. The LS rings in stainless frames have been reported to weigh less than Fuji titanium frames with slim SIC rings.

You will find the RS ring in a size 10 to have an equivalent internal diameter to an Alconite in size 12.

SeaGuide has been an OEM manufacturer with production being about 1/3 of Fuji. SeaGuide is said to be the only manufacturer to make 100% of their own components. They are finally coming out of the shadows and starting to sell wholesale and retail. 

You can find their retail website by doing a google for Rod Builders Warehouse
Their product listing site can be found using Sea-Guide

I am sure you will find their prices reasonable,
Don


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Don

Thanks. I'll give them a check.

Sandcrab


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Scooter

Where did you get the BLING knobs for your Akios reels?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Scooter,

Do you have any problems getting your Akios reel on or off the rod? For my 656 reel, I would actually have to unscrew the reel seat locking knob until it slides over the shrink wrap to get my reel on or off.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey sand crab I know what you’re talking about with those Akios reels. Mine are close, but they come off just fine. Sometimes I have to thread the real seat up over the shrink tube a little bit. All the shrink tube I’m using is the same diameter or less than the real seat so it works fine.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2005)

I just saw your other post about the Akios knobs. All of my Akios Reels are custom built by Matt Deschenes out of Virginia, Reel Kustom Reels. Doesn’t get any better!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks. Can't wait to get started.

Sandcrab


----------

